# Budget 35000 Gaming Build



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 16, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:Rs.35000

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:Yes

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Win 7 64

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:1440*900 19inch

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:8

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:Assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:Next Week

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:I want a rig based on Sandy Bridge i5 2500K or at least i5 2400

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Kerala,No

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:I dont need Monitor Keyboard Mouse and UPS

---------- Post added at 04:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------

Intel i5 2500K & Intel DP67BG Combo!      @ Rs.17800
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 1600Mhz with Heatsink @ Rs.2200
Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 1GB @ Rs.9500
Corsar 450VX PSU @ Rs.3300
Antec Three Hundred @ Rs 3200

Total:Rs.35000

---------- Post added at 04:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 AM ----------

I already have a HDD.Will Upgrade later
Seagate Barricuda 7200RPM 160GB


----------



## manujohn (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ Nice selection of components. Surely go for it.
BTW which cabinet n monitor you have...?
Also it's highly recommended to upgrade your hard disk immediately..


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have listed the cabinet above
Monitor Viewsonic VA1912W


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well Confirmation required since i will buy this April 1st week

Intel i5 2400 + Intel DH67CL @ 15K
Tagan 600W Stonerock @ 3K
Corsair 2GB DDR3 @ 1.1K
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 1GB @13K
CM Elite 430 @ 2K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 24, 2011)

Minimum this if 6950 - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500|
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL|5500|
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500|pairing a high end proccy with 2gb ram is like feeding a wrestler with only one cup of milk per day
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB|14300
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500|tagan 600 is 4.1k
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
|
*Total*
|37800


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 24, 2011)

Will the 6950 fit in the DH67BL Motherboard


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

^^yep, y such a doubt?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 24, 2011)

Coz its a M-ATX mobo. 
But still 6950 will fit into it.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Coz its a M-ATX mobo.
> But still 6950 will fit into it.



The NOT FIT PROB may arise due to cabby only...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

that rig is perfect
no problems of fitting graphic card into mobo/cabinet seems here
go for it


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> The NOT FIT PROB may arise due to cabby only...



I think CM 430 can easily handle 6950.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

^^yup it can easily


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 24, 2011)

cm 430 can even accomodate a 5970


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ya, i said in general... CM430 is perfect for long GPUs...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 24, 2011)

> 4. Planning to overclock?
> A:Yes



Since u planning to OC, then y not go for Core i5-2500K..???


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 24, 2011)

Good choice. But will exceed his budget probably.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

OP has to compromise on GPU to get 'k' series procy...
EDITED JAS's


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850 1GB|9500
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*Case*
|Gamma|2000
|
*Total*
|36500


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

^^just by 2-3k 
OP can manage that most probably
if not ,,then he can go for HD 6850 to compensate


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

^Its already 6850, thats y cost is reduced....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

^^actually i was referring Jassy's post
didnt see your config
hmmm...so it was 2400 not 2500k in his rig

If OP really wants to OC seriously
then its better to go with your rig 

otherwise 
jassy's rig has better gaming performance

OP's decision  now

also...OP can go for elite 310 to save 500Rs but gamma is better here


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 24, 2011)

With a k series proccy Elite 310 is surely not a good choice. One needs a caby with good space and proper cable management.
But Zeb. Bijli at 1k will be a better choice.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

^^why is that
310 is good too
however gamma wins my vote in range below 2k


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

I've used bijli for 3yrs, and my friend's CM 310 for 6months... 
IMO Bijli better than CM 310

I think v are going off-topic and OP havnt responded yet...
Shall v wait for the OP to get back?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, let OP post..


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 25, 2011)

@ malime manju
NZXT is not available here 
I will go with the Bijli which can be found here
Well some articles and bench tell me that 6950 underperforms at low res
So no pointing in goin for that
Thnx for your build.It is very good and i will buy the build next week when the nearby retail shops have Revised Sandy Bridge Mobos

Well is the DP67BG released.Where did u get the price of this Motherboard

well could anyone give me the price of Zebronics Reaper

Intel Core i5 2500K - 11000 
Intel DP67BG - 8000
Corsair 2 GB DDR3 - 1100
Will upgrade to 4Gb by April 15th
Zebronics Bijli - 1000
Corsair 450VX  - 3500
Sapphire HD 6850 - 9500
Total Rs 34100


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 25, 2011)

Reaper might be something about 1.6-1.7k. Better ask Cilus. He has that cabby and can help you better.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

Devil Hunter 47 said:


> @ malime manju
> Well is the DP67BG released.Where did u get the price of this Motherboard


price from Local shops...



Devil Hunter 47 said:


> Intel Core i5 2500K - 11000
> Intel DP67BG - 8000
> Corsair 2 GB DDR3 - 1100
> Will upgrade to 4Gb by April 15th
> ...



Get G-skill Ripjaws 1600 2GB - 1.3k

better for gaming...


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 26, 2011)

I will try to get G-Skill

Wel the dealer at my local retail shop told me that sandy bridge cpu and mobo is not available.He told me the price of the
CPU - Rs 12500 with Tax
Mobo - Rs 10250 with Tax

Well these makes my build out of the Budget so i wanna try out an AMD Solution

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE - 9k
MSI 890GXM-G65 - 7.2k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 - 2.2k
Zebronics Bijli - 1k
Corsair 450VX - 3.6k
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 - 12k
Total:35k


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

^^if you going to SLI/Xfire in future then go for that board you mentioned
otherwise go for the one with single slot....its 1.5k cheaper
add that money to the graphic card


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

@devil

*YOU WANT A BIJLI WITH 6870 OR 6850? BEST OF LUCK IF IT FITS IN THERE!!*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500|much better than that phenom.
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL|5500|
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500|
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|12000|i will still recommend a 6950 if you can save up for it. 2k more but worth it. 
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500|
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500|
*THIS THING MATTERS A LOT. AVOID CHEAP CASES FOR A GOOD SYSTEM*

|
*Total*
|35500|i hope 500 more wont create problems


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

^^nice rig jassy but the availability of SB proccys a problem for him-#28

better replace intel with AMD x6


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

he can order online. from smcinternational or theitwares or primeabgb. no problems in that if he wants a top notch system.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 26, 2011)

@JAS OP has 1440*900 res monitor i hope 6870 would be an overkill...


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 26, 2011)

No I cant order Online
My POP's wont allow me to shop online
Well on April 1 i will check out at some more stores a little far away


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

@devil
check in other stores. if not available we will give you amd alternate.

@mailme.manju
no harm in getting 6870, futureproof. op might get a full hd monitor in future.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Its better to suggest him 22'' HD monitor now. Why not use the full potential of 6870 from now itself..
I dont think he will be allowed to go for a 22'' monitor later when he has a 20'' monitor.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> @JAS OP has 1440*900 res monitor i hope 6870 would be an overkill...



won't be overkill.



Devil Hunter 47 said:


> No I cant order Online
> My POP's wont allow me to shop online
> Well on April 1 i will check out at some more stores a little far away



thats the problem. parents don't allow.


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well my pops is goin out today
I have given him 2 configs to ask for

Intel i5 2500K - 11000
Intel DP67BG - 8000
Corsair 4GB DDR3 ( G-Skill aint available) - 2200
Sapphire HD 6850 - 9500
CM Elite 360 - 1800
Corsair CX 400 - 2500

Total:35000

AMD Phenom 2 X6 1075T - 8300
MSI 890GX G-65 - 7200
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 - 2200
CM Elite 430 - 2500
Sapphire HD 6870 - 11800 Wah it was a deal from the nearby store
Tagan Stone Rock 500W - 3000

Total:35000


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Is Tagan Stone Rock 500W better than Corsair VX 450??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

dont get elite 360!! get NZXT GAMMA. much better option at that price point. and in first config change psu to - corsair vx450w @ 3.5k.

in second config mobo - Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H or Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H.
psu better get corsair vx450w


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 27, 2011)

@ Jas: NZXT is not available
Well if i change to VX 450 then it will be over a budget and parents are not gonna allow that

Well I am going with the AMD Build since i am also going for animation and video editing 1080p classes next month.So a 6 Core comes in Handy

AMD Phenom 2 1090T - 9000
Gigabyte GA 880GM USB 3 - 4500
Corsair 4GB DDR3 - 2200
Tagan Stonerock 500W PSU -3000
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 - 11800
CM Elite 430 - 2500


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2011)

amazing price of that graphic card btw
and in case you want to buy VX 450 without increasing budget, you can go for non usb3 880g chipset
believe me usb3 is not gonna come in use for next year too i guess
i'm a regretting it


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok i have added a 450VX
AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T - 9000
Gigabyte Ga 880Ga - 4300
Corsair 4GB DDR3 - 2200
Sapphire HD 6950 - 14300
Corsair 450VX  - 3500
CM Elite 430 - 2500
Total :35800

Can i game at 1440*900 for at least 3yrs from now


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 27, 2011)

Devil Hunter 47 said:


> @ Jas: NZXT is not available
> Well if i change to VX 450 then it will be over a budget and parents are not gonna allow that
> 
> Well I am going with the AMD Build since i am also going for animation and video editing 1080p classes next month.So a 6 Core comes in Handy
> ...



sandybridge is better in everything 

but you can go with this system. very vfm.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, sure. Why not..


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sandy Bridge is Here...
Finally Sandy Bridge is available in local shops

i5 2400 + DH67Cl @ 15k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 @ 2k
Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.5k
Corsair 450VX @ 3.5k
Ati Radeun HD 6870 @11.8k


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2011)

OP, that must be i5-2400+DH67BL not DH67CL.
With CL the comb will cost 16k.
Really very good prices.


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 31, 2011)

AGAIN CONFUSIONS HELP ME PLEASE

Intel Core i5 2500 with Intel DH67BL 15.8k
Amd Radeon HD 6850 - 10.2k
Corsair CX 400W - 2.5k
CM Elite 430 - 2.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 - 2k
Total 33k

Amd X6 1075T with Gigabyte 880G - 11k
Corsair 4Gb DDR3 2k
Amd Radeon HD 6950 2GB 15.5k
Corsair GS 600 or VX 450W 3.8k/3.5k
CM Elite 430 2.5k
33.7k


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2011)

my vote to 2nd one


----------



## vinayan (Mar 31, 2011)

@Devil Hunter 47 - Could you tell me which shop in Kerala are giving these prices?


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cyber Park, Online IT Shoppe ,IMC, Mirror........etc

Since I want Physx and the 6950 doesnt support it my friend gave me an alternate suggestion and said its better than the AMD

AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T with Gigabyte GA 880GMA USB 3 @ 13k
                                   Or
i5 2400 + DH67VR @ 15k
MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr 2 @ 14k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 @ 2k 
Zebronics Reaper @ 1.5k
Corsair VX 450 @ 3.5k

Total 34500


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 2, 2011)

@ Everyone : ummm .... A little doubt here ... 
All cards now coming in the market are PCI-E 2.1 ... But My mobo is PCI-E 2.0 ... Will they work on my rig ??? 

Prime abgb is sellin 6950 2Gb for 16.5k ... can it b for real or is it some mistake ???

What is better Gtx 560 or 6950(2GB) (prime ABGB price .. ) ????


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> @ Everyone : ummm .... A little doubt here ...
> All cards now coming in the market are PCI-E 2.1 ... But My mobo is PCI-E 2.0 ... Will they work on my rig ???


No prob will work cool



vizkid2005 said:


> Prime abgb is sellin 6950 2Gb for 16.5k ... can it b for real or is it some mistake ???


True prices hav dropped a bit..



vizkid2005 said:


> What is better Gtx 560 or 6950(2GB) (prime ABGB price .. ) ????


6950 is better & 2GB benefits in multi monitor...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 2, 2011)

^^6950 2gb is better in multimonitor. Msi twin frozr II Is factory overclocked and performs equally as a 6950 core.

So if fullhd gaming is considered, msi 560 @ 14k is highly desirable.


----------

